# Feel like I'm too old to just be "starting" college



## ellektra

Before I start, I know I'm not old -- I will be 25 in a few months. I'm (hopefully) going to be starting at Northern AZ University in January. I'm really nervous, excited, anxious, but also slightly frustrated. I think because I am 25, I am not going to be able to make friends and have the "fun" college experience. I have taken a few classes (nothing serious) at my community college and I've been surrounded by 18 year olds -- and I feel like a creeper hanging out with them. I keep reminding myself I am there to get my degree, but I would still like to hope I can meet people my age and make friends there too.

Has anyone else started college later in life (I know, I keep making myself sound like I am 70 yrs old!)? -- and how was your experience?


----------



## roverred

Don't worry, there's often at least one 30-50 year old in the class. You'll only be the 2nd oldest. If you do look older, some people may find you harder to approach. But I find people who are talkative in college are very open and treat older people the same. Students open to prof quite easily and those people are old!


----------



## RemusLupin

Yeah, don't worry that much about it - you're a few years older, but not drastically older. I met someone in one of my classes last semester who was 26, and I never would have guessed she was older than me. She didn't look out of place in the classroom at all. And remember, not everyone taking classes at a university is 18 years old. There are grad students, plus junior and senior undergrads that are usually 20-22 years old (or even older if they took gap years) - you're only three years older than that. If people even notice that you look older, they'll probably just think you're a grad student or a med student or something. Nothing creepy or weird about that.

If it just feels too weird to be hanging out with 18-22 year old undergrads, you could try meeting some of the grad students in your department.

As for me, I started university at 18, but I always felt out of place because I'm just not into the drunken-frat-party scene, and everyone else my age seemed to be. So see, age doesn't necessarily guarantee a good college experience - you can still have a better time than I did


----------



## Basketball

No one is going to know how old you are...I think its hard to tell difference if someone is 25 yrs old or 21 yrs old a lot of times...I went to college for 5 years and there is a mixture of all ages in classes. It will be no problem and they will be people older than you in the classes and no one really cares how old anyone is.

Often times there is a 60 year old lady in the class who is really annoying and ruins the class by never shutting up.


----------



## letitrock

Basketball said:


> Often times there is a 60 year old lady in the class who is really annoying and ruins the class by never shutting up.


Oh my god, that's so true!:lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I'm 26 (going to be 27 in a few months), and I just started my freshman year of college. You're not alone.


----------



## lyssado707

Basketball said:


> Often times there is a 60 year old lady in the class who is really annoying and ruins the class by never shutting up.


OMG i too so agree w/this lol. It's weird like in one psych book it said that older students usually are more insecure about talking, but it seems to me they are always the big mouths of the class. Maybe they have more maturity and life experience to know that caring what others think is dumb. I dunno.

Anyways, good luck in college. There are a lot of different ages that go.


----------



## sb408

All you guys give me hope. I'm 22 but I feel like I am never going to graduate...with only about a year and a half worth of classes completed in 4 years


----------



## Shauna The Dead

i'm starting at age 25...plenty of other people older than me starting now too though... and i look about 19 anyway apparently according to most people.


----------



## mdd10

I'm starting @ 25 this fall and that's one of the issues that's been on my mind, being older than most of the students.


----------



## doomflower

Hey, don't feel bad! College these days is different. I'm 37, and I've returned to school to learn a new trade. In college, age is just not a factor anymore.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake

Well when I started out of High School, I was not motivated to get an education. So anyway, I went back to a Community College at 25 years old. I graduated May 09 and I am 27 years old. Now at 27, I will be attending a University to get my Bachelor's degree in Accounting. 

Now its alot of people 25 and up attending school, because of the bad economy and no jobs. Of course its also Military people 25 and up and now they going to school, because of no jobs. 

At my school they are have an club/organization for people that are Non traditional students. So you should check to see if your school has anything similiar like this.


----------



## S.T.A.T.

I will be 30 years old in Dec.

I will be going back to school this fall.


----------



## leonardess

I took what is called a "year foundation course" here in the UK, it was in Art and Design. I was 44, surrounded by mostly 18 - 24 year olds. I had a blast, because I have always dreamed of attaining higher education in that particular subject.

Do it, now - do not wait like I did. If it's something you really want to do, do it. It may be nerve wracking, yes, but as you say - remember, you are there for a _purpose _. Treat everyone the way you want to be treated, and they will respond in kind. The kids on my course were amazing.

And some of them are on my facebook. So, you never know. You will NOT know, until you try. You can get all kinds of opinions but you will not know. Doing is knowing.


----------



## rcapo89

I just started attending a community college and I'm 20. It took me a year after graduating from high school to finally have the motivation to go to college.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon

25 isn't that old. You might be suprised to find some people your age as well. I'm 26 and in grad school with forty and fifty year olds.


----------



## milo001

i felt a bit embarassed because i just started diploma at age 21 and most of them is 18 and 19.they said i look like their age anyway.age is not really matter.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I've seen 60 year olds going to college before. It's not uncommon.


----------



## ava1960

*Never too old / never too late*

Started college at age 48, I'm now 51,junior, with GPA 3.74. Love it!


----------



## theraven

Are you serious?! C'mon don't feel that way! THere's no age limit on getting an education!
Plus, I take class with people who are up to 60 years old. Nobody cares. Infact, we admire them because they always end up helping us out.
I used to be friends with a 34 year old and a 29 year old. They were awesome. Infact, they were some of the best friends I've made in all my life.
I'm only 20 btw.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Octavius

I started my second university at 23 and most people were suprised when I told them my age - they thought or presumed I was younger. At the beginning, I was as worried and anxious as you. I was afraid that if other students find out, they will reject me. But no one really cares. Only one person pointed out my age in a negative way - my ex-dorm mate. He said that a 27 year-old should not live in a dormitory.


----------



## werdiscv

I know this 75-year-old woman who takes college classes, just because she likes learning and wants that mental stimulus (retired, no need for a degree at this point). Hey, it beats watching TV all day!


----------



## Later

Reality, yes there's bound to be someone who might think it's odd at first, but they should know better, and everyone else, with the economy and all, adults are going back to college. But you have the knowledge, life lessons, seriousness, and motivation unlike many freshmen.

That feeling should go away don't worry about it


----------

